# Recommendations for breeders in France



## Booboos (Oct 4, 2013)

I've always had GSDs, as has my partner, but unfortunately we lost our last GSD to degenerative myelopathy last March. 

We now feel ready to start looking for a new puppy but have moved from the UK to France and are not really finding the right kind of breeder.

We want:
- a dog bred for temperament. Our dogs are family dogs, they live with us in the house, they are well socialised and trained but we would prefer to start off with a puppy that has been bred for family life.
- who does all the available health screening tests 
- who has a small number of litters a year and keeps the puppies in the house.

Ideally we would like a short coated male and appreciate that good breeders have a waiting list.

Any suggestions of good breeders in France?


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

We have a few members from France on the board, though not sure if they saw your post of would know who to recommend. Very hard to give recommendations without actually knowing and having personal experience with a breeder - you really can't go by a website, very important to know the dogs and to know the breeder. 

How's your French? Any good GSD board in France? Or look at working dog discussion boards, or look up Mondio/French ring clubs, or IPO clubs. Mondio/French Ring is more common in France that SchH/IPO, and many GSD breeders in France title their dogs in French Ring instead of IPO - so contacting people in those clubs could lead to some excellent recommendations.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

If you don't read French, Google will translate this page for you SITE OFFICIEL DE LA SCBA Société du Chien de Berger Allemand This is their German Shepherd organization and would be a good starting place to find a reputable breeder. You could also have this page translated but if you do read and write well in French, here is a French German Shepherd forum that you can join and ask your question Berger allemand, Forum du BA • Page d?index Bonne chance! (Good Luck!)


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

And if Google does an incomprehensible job, we do have a number of French-speaking members who most likely will help you out. (As I will, all you have to do is ask).


----------



## Chantald (Jul 23, 2013)

I'm always willing to help translate to the best of my abilities from French to English. I'm not in France, but in Canada so I can't really help with suggesting a breeder out there, but yeah more than willing if you need translation.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Booboos (Oct 4, 2013)

Many thanks everyone for the suggestions.

My french is passable I will try the french boards directly and see what happens. I have asked a few people round here for suggestions but they are either interested in protection dogs or suggest looking outside of France beacuse the french breed mainly for guarding/protection.

Another option is to find a pup in Germany (OH is half German so he could deal with the language issue) but I have no idea where to begin there. 

I have a few GSD contacts in the UK and would be very happy with a pup from the breeders I know there but import rules mean that the pup would be at least 12 weeks old before we could bring him over which is not ideal.


----------

